# Bilder aus Datenbank anzeigen



## Bitschupser (5. April 2002)

Mein Problem ist folgendes...


Mit einem Script füge ich das Bild mit Bild_size _type _name in meine datenbank (medium blob) ein.

nun möchte ich aber im selben zuge das bild im browser anzeigen lassen.

über <img src="<?php echo $bild_binary;?> ></img>
funzt es nicht... ich erhalte eine komplette html seite in ascii-zeichen

über <img src="bildanzeigen.php?id=1"></img>
funzt es nicht... da die html datei selbst vom hauptskript mittel include("zeigebild.html"); ausgebeben wird und der browser selbst das php-skript im img tag nicht zu bearbeiten scheint...

wisst ihr eine lösung ?

btw das bildanzeigen skript tut nichts andere als sich die binärdaten und datei_type zu holen und auszugeben... wie es in den weißten beispielskripten der fall ist


----------



## b0nzai (6. April 2002)

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob du's nur hier falsch hast, oder auch in deinem script...



> <img src="<?php echo $bild_binary;?>"></img>


, aber ein abschliessendes *"* solltest du schon setzen 

und seit wann braucht man einen *</img>*-Tag?

b0nzai


----------



## gecko (6. April 2002)

du musst natuerlich den entsprechenden header vorher setzen ..

das steht in deiner bildanzeigen.php:

```
//blahblah, hol das bild aus der db ...
   //je nach imagetype einen anderen header setzen:
   header("Content-type: image/jpeg");
   //oder header("Content-type: image/gif"); u.s.w.
   echo $bild;
```
und der aufruf wie gehabt: <img src="bildanzeigen.php?id=1">

ansonsten sollte das helfen: http://www.koehntopp.de/php/database_mysql.html#mysql-blob


----------



## Bitschupser (6. April 2002)

danke für die hilfe... fehler gefunden... ein ganz doofer rechtschreibfehler der mich einen tag gekostet hat !!!!

im query hab ich mit $data gearbeitet

und in meine htmldatei gab ich $datei aus...


----------



## gecko (6. April 2002)

du solltest aber trotzdem die korrekten header setzen, nicht jeder browser ist so gutmuetig


----------

